# Suggest me Desktop Home PC for around Rs.15000/-



## Kiran.dks (May 7, 2008)

I am planning to buy a Desktop Home PC (Branded or Assembled) for my Mom. She needs it just for internet browsing and video chatting. This is the best way I can be in touch with my Mom because she is in Karnataka and I am in Maharastra.  

Please suggest guys. 

Thanks,


----------



## ECE0105 (May 7, 2008)

Chk this link

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700

I think, the Budget PC should suit your needs....

The prices have gone down quite a bit, so may be you can check the next level of configuration as well...


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 7, 2008)

Thanks mate. That link is very useful.


----------



## ECE0105 (May 7, 2008)

I guess Choto Cheeta Deserves the praises....


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 7, 2008)

though the link's helpful i would make some suggestions:

1.) Go for the AMD config (in the upto Rs. 20000 section)
2.) You can reduce the RAM to 1GB
3.) I suggest you go for an LCD monitor (17" Viewsonic). these are catching on & are low on electricity consumption, can be moved around easily and take less space. should stretch your budget by just 3 thousdand. if you don't buy one now, you might regret it later.


----------

